# wiggle warts



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I got my hands on some unpainted wiggle warts. My plan is to paint them, but having an hard time deciding what color/colors to paint them. So many choices to go with and i know im going to paint a few of them green(i have always had good luck with that color) so what are some good patterns and colors people have had luck with. Any suggestions are going to be helpful, oh yeah for steelhead... almost for got to say that lol.

Thanks
Trevor


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Not warts, but some of the ones I've painted. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Very nice- must add to the satisfaction when using them!


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

You can't go wrong with silver/orange. Great for kings and coho, too.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> You can't go wrong with silver/orange. Great for kings and coho, too.


Its hard as a small scale lure maker to do solid metallic bodies unless you buy them already solid metallic then add color.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

trout spots and colors


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Trevor you should check out predator bass baits out of grand haven they claim to have a perfect replica of the prerap wiggle wart. You can buy lots of 10 off eBay from the guy.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hard to beat staples like Gold/orange, gold/black and the green pirate


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Its hard as a small scale lure maker to do solid metallic bodies unless you buy them already solid metallic then add color.


^ This. I have heard about some guys using gold and silver foil to wrap the plugs, then add some color details and clear coat.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

steelton said:


> Trevor you should check out predator bass baits out of grand haven they claim to have a perfect replica of the prerap wiggle wart. You can buy lots of 10 off eBay from the guy.


Thats is where i got my blanks =)


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

tda513 said:


> ^ This. I have heard about some guys using gold and silver foil to wrap the plugs, then add some color details and clear coat.


I might have to try that. I starting to think i'm going to have a lot more fun with this then i thought i would. So many different things i need to try


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

tda513 said:


> ^ This. I have heard about some guys using gold and silver foil to wrap the plugs, then add some color details and clear coat.


You can, but its not quite the same effect. Probably gets the job done though.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd pay 10 bucks for a gold wiggle wart with a grinch pattern painted over it. Lime green tail about 3/8" forward butted up against chartreuse strip 3/16" wide with lime green squiggle on the side. It's my best wiggle wart on the MO I just wish I had gold and silver option.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got a few base coated in gold. Letting them dry

edit- i will be posting pics when they dry


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

ok... yea i messed while painting... will post pics later this week.. need to refine my system lol


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

steelton said:


> I'd pay 10 bucks for a gold wiggle wart with a grinch pattern painted over it. Lime green tail about 3/8" forward butted up against chartreuse strip 3/16" wide with lime green squiggle on the side. It's my best wiggle wart on the MO I just wish I had gold and silver option.


Not quite the grinch, but just picked up this Fatfish on ebay for $1.99. I am having trouble finding any other ones this color though.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Kinda like half a gold double trouble. It looks good.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Base coat done


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

White body pink head has been a good one for me. Have to think Orange or red head would be good as well.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe it's the camera angle but those bills look longer than a wiggle wart. How do they run compared?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

> Base coat done


Did you paint the first in your car??


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Its just the camera angle not sure how they run yet, and no i didn't paint in car. I forgot to take a pic the night before and was showing them to a buddy of mine and took a pic in car when i was leaving lol. Im going to test them out like this next time i get a out on the water. I just used spray paint to coat them. Waiting on the cheap air brush kit i ordered to come in so i can have some real fun with painting them


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

finally had some time to paint some more first lure ever painted and clear coated can't see it in the pic but there is a black strip down the back


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Swampbuckster said:


> Did you paint the first in your car??


 ha ha ha


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevor17 said:


> Its just the camera angle not sure how they run yet, and no i didn't paint in car. I forgot to take a pic the night before and was showing them to a buddy of mine and took a pic in car when i was leaving lol. Im going to test them out like this next time i get a out on the water. I just used spray paint to coat them. Waiting on the cheap air brush kit i ordered to come in so i can have some real fun with painting them


 You wont have fun with a cheap air brush. If your serious, step up to a real compressor and a quality brush....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Its hard as a small scale lure maker to do solid metallic bodies unless you buy them already solid metallic then add color.


 
Pretty much impossible. The process is called "Vaccume depostition'' to get a nickel plug. Gold, Copper, Brass are made from dying nickel plugs.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> Hard to beat staples like Gold/orange, gold/black and the green pirate


Yep, I remember back 15 to 20 years ago when I steelheaded the Ausable from shore and in waders, a couple of the guide boats ran all wiggle warts. All were gold base color, and different color backs. But gold for sure was the hottest overall color there. They always caught a ton of fish. Of course there was a lot back then in the whole river:lol: But I had good luck with gold blade spinners also, there and in the rifle for them if I wasn't drifting nymphs or spawn.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

tda513 said:


> Not quite the grinch, but just picked up this Fatfish on ebay for $1.99. I am having trouble finding any other ones this color though.


http://www.yakimabait.com/

If you cant find them in the catalogue and have to have some let me know on P.M. I'll paint some for you. Jays in Clare will do custom orders, get in touch with Brian in the fishing department


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Can't wait to try it this spring. I called it the spawn bag shad.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

BUGBOAT said:


> Not warts, but some of the ones I've painted.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You do a nice hot tiger & firetiger, and so are others!


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Not wiggle warts but i just got these blanks in and painted a few of them up. I got 10 of them in going to paint the rest of them up over the next few days.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Hard to beat staples like Gold/orange, gold/black and the green pirate


I'll fish with confidence in ANY river in the State with my Gold or Nickel based plugs. I only run one stock color, Green/Gold Pirate.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hard to get that. Metallic finsh at home


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevor17 said:


> Hard to get that. Metallic finsh at home


 
Naw... it's easy. Just order them out of a catalogue. They come right to your door!


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

METTLEFISH said:


> Naw... it's easy. Just order them out of a catalogue. They come right to your door!


Haha. I'm having fun painting lures. It's relaxing. 2nd best thing I can do besides be on the water


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevor17 said:


> Haha. I'm having fun painting lures. It's relaxing. 2nd best thing I can do besides be on the water


Yes it is a lot of fun. I have done it for a long time. I live so far from Steelhead water I do more painting.. than Steelheading...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

i did find something that i might be able to get a chromish finish with on ebay, going to give it a try i will post pics when it get it.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevor17 said:


> i did find something that i might be able to get a chromish finish with on ebay, going to give it a try i will post pics when it get it.


The shipping on that would cover half the cost of a real one.... and last longer....


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

METTLEFISH said:


> The shipping on that would cover half the cost of a real one.... and last longer....


Yea I'm not going to disagree on that, but i sorta wanna prove to my self that i can do it.. i know dumb but like i said before i'm having fun doing this.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If you have success let me know. I have a few hundred painted plugs I have been wanting to send to Plater. (if I even can have them re done)


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

what do you use to clear coat your plugs?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

MinWax Wood Floor Eurothane in a can from the hardware store. Bullet proof!...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

METTLEFISH said:


> MinWax Wood Floor Eurothane in a can from the hardware store. Bullet proof!...


i have been brushing on a 2 part clear epoxy and its just messy


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

There is a water based one part epoxy (Seal Coat Lure Finish) available (janns) order# 380-608 however, I dont think it is any more effective than the MinWax, after all, it is meant to be walked on. I have no problems with teeth scratches or hook ware on my plugs. And it's dry to the touch in 15 minutes. Fishable over night. And has a flash (re coat) time of 10-12 minutes. 
I will say the Seal Coat Lure Finish is best for small jigs and such, rock hard protection for water base colors. It also brushes easily and as it says... "cleans up with water" !


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Trevor17 said:


> i have been brushing on a 2 part clear epoxy and its just messy


 Get a good lockable set of Heavy Duty Hemostats or lackable pliers 
(I prefer H.D. Hemo's) and lock onto the line tie (my preference) to paint. keep off of your fingers... or you'll regret it...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

after work tomorrow i might have to head over to the hardware store and take a peak at what they have


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Follow directions on can for cleaning nozzle. Will work til Eurethane is all gone. If you don't... it won't...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

just got my alcad 2 chrome paint in.... it looks amazing i will post a pic after the clear coat drys


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Shiny


----------



## EZDUZIT (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like fun


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

EZDUZIT said:


> looks like fun


Its a fun hobby, now that i have the chrome looking paint its even more fun.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Those look good! Now just paint a green herringbone pattern on there and you will be catching fish in no time.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep us posted on longevity/durability. It does look better than any 
I've found to date. What about over coating, does it require a prepared plastic to paint bond?


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

On my unpainted plugs I just base cost with gloss black. The chrome paint really shows any imperfections. For my next one I'm going to lightly sand. That flatffish has a light coat of minwood spray can ploy


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think i'm going to make a detailed post in the next week or two thats going to be a step by step of how i got the chrome effect on my plugs with pictures. I still need to test somethings out to make sure they still look good after use and how they look painted over etc.
Not sure if i'm going to post in this thread or make a new one but i will be working on it. 
If any one as any questions feel free to ask in this thread or pm me.


----------

